
Failure to find sexual partner is now a disability, says WHO - Cozumel
http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/723323/Sexual-partner-fertility-disability-World-Health-Organisation-IVF
======
shkkmo
That headline is rather misleading. The key quote is:

"Under the new rules, heterosexual single men and women and gay men and women
who want to have children will now be given the same priority as a couple
seeking IVF because of medical fertility problems. "

I am quite happy that the WHO is taking that stance to support the human
rights of non heterosexual couples.

I feel like the people who are jumping all over the use of the term
'disability' are doing so disingenuously rather than standing up and saying
that they believe heterosexual couples are inherently more worthy of having
children.

~~~
dogma1138
How can men undergo IFV?

~~~
nadezhda18
their sperm can be non-viable and it may be treatable I assume

~~~
dogma1138
Ok how can single men go through IFV?

~~~
dllthomas
I would guess "with a surrogate".

~~~
xaqfox
I would guess with an hourly charge.

~~~
dllthomas
If I take your meaning, that sort of leaves off the IV bit of IVF...

------
egwynn
Is there a primary source for this? Which part of the WHO said what, when, and
to whom? Right now, even the supposedly-official stuff isn’t even clearly
marked in quotation marks. Maybe the WHO is doing something boneheaded, but
right now the biggest offenders are the writer/publisher of this article.

~~~
helthanatos
I would agree. Reading it felt like a mush of useless quotes and no real
substance. All I can find are articles citing this one and when I search WHO,
I only get articles about infertility and disabilities, not anything
suggesting not finding a partner is the same as infertility.

------
anilgulecha
I'd like to present a hypothesis related to this topic.

We're evolution-wise ready to mate at puberty (11-14 y.o), and that's probably
the age when pre-civilization humans were sexually active.

That's been pushed much father today.. and it probably varies from say an
average age of 16 to 25 when people are active (varies from culture to
culture). Most cultures also look down upon pre-marital sex, and anyone who
wishes to give in to the evolutionary signals to have sex earlier is probably
following a path frowned upon by most societies.

So my hypothesis is that our current-milieu is at odds with our biology, and
(possibly) a source of a lot of issues in the world. Sex is at the core of
being human, and when you have religions and cultures frowning down upon all
but certain white-listed methods of going about it, at an age much past the
biological starting point, we're sowing seeds that can affect the species'
longevity.

Thoughts?

------
kabouseng
So the asshole who can't find a date can now also legally park in the disabled
parking spot...

~~~
dragonwriter
WHO isn't applying the definition of disability that exists in US federal law
or state motor vehicle codes (much less doing so with any binding authority),
so, basically, no, not at all.

------
coldcode
Everything can't be a disability. Would not having a defined disability be a
disability? If I can't find a date does that mean someone owes me something?
What a an odd world we live in.

